# mk3's



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

did some work tonight on dubbint's car









bettter pics to come later


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

my heads full of ideas right now; if only my audi would sell







.... looking sick dudes


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: mk3's (Pizza Pig)*

...
I'm waiting for more pictures.


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

this car sucks lol


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mk3's (ventoCL)*

Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still laying frame on the 16s? Balljoint extenders and tie rod flip installed yet?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still laying frame on the 16s? Balljoint extenders and tie rod flip installed yet?

no it doesnt the BAGYARDS ARE BOTTOMED OUT







go figure
and yes all its installed and notched for the tie rods and the subframe the struts are holding it a quater inch off i think they should make me some shorter ones


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: mk3's (DubbinT)*

nice tyler. unfortunate about the bagyards though.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (DubbinT)*

cut the subframe where the control arms pivot, that will get you lower. There's stuff holding you up trust me.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (DubbinT)*

cant say we didnt try like a mother ****er tho, theres plenty of room to go down even if the frame was on the ground i think it could go another 1/2 inch before the control arms bottom out.... 17s maybe


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

i promise nothing is holding him up but the struts you can fell them hit the body of the strut, maybe the back side of the rear control arm mount but i dont think so
dont forgot this subframe is destroyed from being on coils, if it wasnt so ground down it would be laying frame no doubt


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

With standard 1.5" PMW balljoint extenders, uncut control arms, flipped tie rods, and proper c-notches, you should be able to lay frame on 205-40-16 no problem if the struts are short enough. What upper mount setup are you running?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this photo sucks take more.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

control arms are trimmed****
and blown ass mkII mounts


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

sounds wierd to me, these bagyards have serious potential if given the chance. I would definitely go over the car again and 100% check anything that can be holding it up.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

raise the towers and stop being pussies.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yeah it will be on the ground for sure,
we had it up on blocks laying underneith it trying to find something it was hitting so it could be cut then i thought of the struts cus our friend b.diddy had the same problem with his and that seems to be the cause,
i dunno wtf it is i thought we had nailed for sure but i will check everything again when i align it this weekend and hopefully i find something


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

diddy isn't laying frame on 17's and he has bagyards? There's something seriously wrong. Correct my sentence if there's something wrong there.








Please remove the control arms or get spares and hack the hell out of them. Paul's black jetta was laying frame on 8.5's with a 205/40 bags over b&g's


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

diddy is now, just wasnt at first i dunno i havent talked to him about it,

yeah i think there is some spare control arms out back, but i wanna see if there is anything that can be taken off the strut mount i wansnt there when tyler put them on maybe there is some spacer or i can cut some off the mount i mean we forreal need less than a 1/4 
paul couldnt drive very low could he?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

You sure paul was laying frame? I don't think he actually got there. 
Who's this running 17s? The guy with the mk4?


_Modified by Afazz at 11:25 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

Pauls:


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

He could drive dumped he had it setup so it had proper bag/rim/tire clearance so it wouldn't blow out on him. H20 he drop alongside lower than me. Im pretty sure you'll get somewhere by trimming the bushing probably; so it sits flush onto the top bagyard plate. Give it a whirl doesn't hurt
Definitely take the time though man it will be worth it if it works out on your side.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

das hot


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
no it doesnt the BAGYARDS ARE BOTTOMED OUT







go figure
and yes all its installed and notched for the tie rods and the subframe the struts are holding it a quater inch off i think they should make me some shorter ones


Trim the strut bushings. It got my car down almost half an inch.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mk3's (DEV!N)*

You getting air Devin?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*

im on patecs with universal bags and im that low so i know those bagyards can get lower







looking good other wise







jus need some more pics


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (e-townvdub)*

yeah his car is the same as the pic above of pauls car and he can ride at that level
im gonna try the strut mount and also i think his cv axle hits the motor mount bracket i forgot about that he was having trouble with that when he was on coils


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

Is the passenger side axle a small-diameter solid axle or one of the thick hollow ones?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*

probably a think hollow one, i cant remember but it might have been replaced


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Is the passenger side axle a small-diameter solid axle or one of the thick hollow ones? 

I don't know yet, are you? I just go on here to see things I can do to get lower on my coils. I would rather spend that money on my motor project. I would like a Mk3 gti vr6 on air in the future though.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mk3's (DEV!N)*

No I'm not on air, I'm doing something a bit different and the car won't be done til middle or late this summer.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*

ahh the suspense


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

can't wait for my bagyards








hopefully i'll be able to lay out on my 16's, and my subframe isn't as ground down as tylers


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (YummyDuB)*

well buy ball joint extenders http://www.pmwltd.com/products.php and a tie rod flip, i'll install it if you want
what are you doing with your seats you have now?


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

im probably going to recover them to make the diamonds match








mk2 recaros were going to be way too expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (YummyDuB)*

o gotcha


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

this thread makes me even more anxious. I cant start collecting parts until the audi's sold


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mk3's (Pizza Pig)*

Coming back to a mk3 Greg?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (Afazz)*

you know he is


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (d1rtyj4k3)*

something like that


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: mk3's (Pizza Pig)*

oh people dont worry i worked around the bagyards i hacked up my mk2 strutmounts and KABLAM it lays frame pics this weekend after a much needed alignment and more camber in the back


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mk3's (DubbinT)*








need picturessss camber is for *******


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Like greg had a choice that kid has gone in and out of the MKIII world


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i been waitin for the th-lines to go back on they look sooooo good on ur car


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

they are on you clown








nice job tk tto this weekend, steven needs to ball with the camera again for us


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

Good stuff guys. Now get some decent pictures, rollers as well.
It was good meeting you guys last night. Hopefully we'll be able to get my wagon sitting pretty here soon.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

no doubt ****s gonne be dope


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

glad you got it lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i could get lower


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

yes. tuckin' 16s fashow now/soon.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moder14)*

now, more tuck out back tomorrow


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

your back what what? or looking to be back?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

more to come on my way to align it in a few


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

Is something holding the back up at all? or is that bottomed out?


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

needs more low...


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Pretty sure the back is sitting on the tires, hes adding camber today so im pretty sure itll b lower in the back this afternoon.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

yea its sitting on the tire in the back and i ordered 4 205/40 512s
call it aint got much more lows bro
chris ill see you at cars today
i love it so much lol the front is ownin


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_i love it so much lol the front is ownin

i agree. get the rear squared away pronto.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

got that **** sorted out jake helped a ton on the own boat


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

holy fu<k


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when you raise it how close to 0 camber do you get?







say goodbye to your tires. the toe is going to eat them alive


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

-6 degress ftw.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

HOLY SH*T TYLER!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

-6








Mike what are you running?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

that looks t¡ts.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Damn


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*








i can only get my fender to sit on my lip







man i need sum bagyards







what did you end up doing to make it get low, earlier u were saying you were having some problems


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe that they chopped the strut mounts.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

the camber looks b.a


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_HOLY SH*T TYLER!









im really trying to replicate your stance lol
and it prolly looses mabye 1 or 2 degrees aired up the front has like 3.2 or something silly 
and all the camber was done on a computerized alignment rack so the toe is set correctly thanks for the concern 
and yes early mk2 strut mounts with the metal insert taken out


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_-6








Mike what are you running? 

i dare say more than me and six looks wild


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

it was somewhere around -8








back to -0+ now 
best use of bagyards i've seen to date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

back to zero now huh. You need to send me some pics


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_

and all the camber was done on a computerized alignment rack so the toe is set correctly thanks for the concern 


well sorta, for 6 degress i guess you could say its correct haha, its toed in to some to help give it less inside tire wear


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

great work.....I'm loving it!


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CALL6)*

damn son doin it up


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*

wow... car looks unbelievable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

seriously it looks edited


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

mine needs bags








i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

That Camber its intense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

well done fellers


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_well done fellers

what are you doin in herrrrrrr















looks sweet dude


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

he comes in here to let people know when they're doin it wrong


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

nah, I pop my head in every once in a while looking for cool ****.
at least the height on this one is a little more extreme than just about everything else out there.


_Modified by paul wall at 11:36 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

yes i think so 2, next step is 17s with some retarded small tires


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

185/35/17 is sketchy!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

i'd like to see them someday tho


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

mounted some 205/40 512's today


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

/16 or /17?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

16s on the th'z


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

what was previously on them?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

toyo proxies fz4(crap) on the front and px4's on the rear


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

anything other than a 205/40 512 on a 16" wheel sucks...


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_anything other than a 205/40 512 on a 16" wheel sucks... 

the 195/40 contis do great but i couldnt find any and they are pricey!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

195/40 dunlop sp9000's are pretty badass as well


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

damn, that gives new respect to mk3's on air. Best one ive seen stateside for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mkay3Vento (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (98DUB)*


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_damn, that gives new respect to mk3's on air. Best one ive seen stateside for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not to toot my own horn but stance wise no mk3 comes close imo


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

hell yeah man, **** is sittin mad nice


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

no one cares about your opinion


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

I honestly liked it better on coils. But it still looks great and makes me want something on air.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_I honestly liked it better on coils. But it still looks great and makes me want something on air.

lol..
sillyness


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Hush diddy


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

oh snap


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (moder14)*

SICK!!!!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

figure i pop in and say hello since you guys were talking about me








silver car looks SICK, deff took it a step further then i did with my car. i probably would have had a whole different set up on the car if i kept it. i do miss the mk3 but i think im going to stick with the audi for a lil while longer( just oredered some Ultra Lows). 
a pic for old times sake








keep up the work on golf man. deff one i plan on keeping an eye out for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

its all the slack jawed phuks


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Dude deff thought tyler was cute


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (keepit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keepit* »_Dude deff thought tyler was cute 


slack jawed locals and **** carlton had a ****ing field day lol


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_

slack jawed locals and **** carlton had a ****ing field day lol

Haha.


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

hurrrrr


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (applecore)*

dont think yall ever got theses








*^^^^ THIS IS HIS RIDE HEIGHT ^^^^^* 
Jetta is on Coils, Golf is on Bags. just for comparison. 
Show Drop








Lower it


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

sickest silver arrow golf ever thats some camber my tires are hurting
looking at yours


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

pretty sick.
My 2nd favorite mk3 on air.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

damm that is f*cKe* low


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_sickest silver arrow golf ever thats some camber my tires are hurting
looking at yours









How do you get the camber like that? Are there special plates or something?
Sick MkIII...


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*









spacers in the front!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

if you went to datb you would have seen them on


----------

